# GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou International Cultural Center | 320m | 1050ft | 54 fl | U/C



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh this is simply stunning, the vertical emphasis on the facade is sublime! rather "Art Deco" to a small degree!

Its very hard to retrain the design of these buildings and still make it look good! 

"Less is More" as Mies van der Rohe once said! and this building is saying that very well!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

via *大家姐*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

How many 320m tall buildings is Guangzhou building? I count 3


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Munwon said:


> How many 320m tall buildings is Guangzhou building? I count 3


U/C : 320 m x 3, 335 m x 1, 375 m x 1.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 杰瑞米杨光 from gaoloumi 2021-4-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

This building: 320 m / 54 fl , according to below Construction Permit Notice 2021-3-24






广州国际文化中心（琶洲CBD）|320米|56层|出地面 - 第24页 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


广州国际文化中心（琶洲CBD）|320米|56层|出地面 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 2021-5-13


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by ZCYGroup from gaoloumi 2021-6-8


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **大家姐* *6.24

































*


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-30


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-12 by ZCYGroup


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Model of the project

Photo by gaoloumiglm from gaoloumi 2021-8-14


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by ZCYGROUP from gaoloumi 2021-9-1


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ 2021-9-2


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

via *Lincolnlover2005*








广州日报：《广州市数字经济促进条例（草案）》提交审议_广州市人大常委会网站


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-19 by dengjunying


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-30 by dengjunying


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-11-9


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 27 by 摩天GZ via 大家姐


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The photos above #39, is not for this project.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

lawdefender said:


> The photos above #39, is not for this project.


Do you have any concrete indications? hmm


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 02 by chuenglaps


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-12-5


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 16 by chuenglaps


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-12-25


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 02 by 天上种的菜


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-19 by 用镜头记录世界


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-26 by dengjunying


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 26 by 天上种的菜 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-05 by delson


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-07 via 大家姐


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 21 by 天上种的菜


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-12 by dengjunying


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 17 by dengjunying


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Do we have a render for the hole to the right?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ Its just a 287 meter blue box


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

The seventh shape said:


> Do we have a render for the hole to the right?


Since Munwon is lazy, here is the thread
GUANGZHOU | MINISO Headquarter | 287m | 942ft | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

germanicboy said:


> Since Munwon is lazy, here is the thread
> GUANGZHOU | MINISO Headquarter | 287m | 942ft | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


Once you seen one you've seen them all Lol


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm doing my first post on the International Cultural Center Supertall in Guangzhou's Pazhou Island CBD. This is one of my favourite buildings under construction in Guangzhou with it's heavily detailed and textured cladding.
Here are two xigua video screenshots capturing construction progress from around 2 weeks ago as viewed from a drone way up in the air. As one can see, concrete core formation and steel assembly seems to be progressing nicely.



https://www.ixigua.com/home/100141180420/?list_entrance=search


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 11 by chuenglaps


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's two beautiful 4K screenshots from a xigua video caputring construction progress on Pazhou Island CBD that from a few days or a week ago.
On this building, the Guangzhou International Cultural Tower, the core has just risen and more of the steel structure around the entrance and podium has been assembled.


https://www.ixigua.com/7100012262693601829?logTag=dd587c1fc449c0667ef3


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by chuenglaps


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 2 by 董剑天 on 贴吧


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-07 by 天上种的菜


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 12 by delson


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-28 by 天上种的菜


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 09 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-01 by 杰瑞米杨光


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 09 by 杰瑞米杨光


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 13 by dengjunying


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-21 by ZCYGroup


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

international cultural center guangzhou has a strong resemblace with future trading dalian, take a look  
















Dalian Futures Square - Megaconstrucciones.net English Version


Dalian Futures Square (simplified Chinese: 大连期货广场 ; traditional Chinese: 大連期貨廣場 ; pinyin: Dàlián Qīhuò Guǎngchǎng Yī) is a 53-floor 243 meter (797 foot) tall complex skyscraper in Dalian,...




megaconstrucciones.net


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-29 by 天上种的菜


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 24 by chuenglaps


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by delson


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are three screenshots capturing current construction progress on the Guangzhou International Cultural Tower from up close. 
The screenshots are from a xigua video filmed 4 days ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7150655233847525927?id=7158078461578478093&logTag=7a248fc13313ac0cfa39


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 16 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-05 by 大家姐


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 28 by dengjunying


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 28 by 冰蓝八妾


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought this building would be thicker


----------

